# How Can I View Images?



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 3, 2019)

I am not sure if this is an issue of me viewing older threads, but for some reason I cannot view any of the linked images that I click on. Furthermore, I am sent to an error page that says I do not have permission.

Since I did not see any special requirement other than a subscription to view images, does anyone know why I may not be able to do so?

Thanks!


----------



## BonBon (Jun 8, 2019)

How old are we talking?

If these are threads from years ago sometimes the picture is no longer there or the permissions have been edited. Like some of my links to pictures wont work now because I've shut down that photo account or deleted it.


----------



## I Am Number Four. (Jun 11, 2019)

BonBon said:


> How old are we talking?
> 
> If these are threads from years ago sometimes the picture is no longer there or the permissions have been edited. Like some of my links to pictures wont work now because I've shut down that photo account or deleted it.



Thanks, I had assumed that that may be the case. However, I can view images from the same year or earlier years without a problem, so I guess that they were just deleted.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jun 13, 2019)

Test


----------

